# Show off your guitars (dedicated to Intrepid)



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

Intrepid once said the wisest thing anyone on a guitar forum could ever say, "We want to see guitars and the more the better" ** may not be a direct quote.

So here is me starting with 2 guitars:

Ibanez RG7 - A simple 7 string, with a lot of growth potential. I own a lot of different instruments and equipment - the wife threw down a budget and this is the guitar I bought. (I plan on modding this guitar as time goes on)




























Jackson RR5 (Randy Rhodes) - One of my favorite guitars, a lot of fun to play - comfortable and came well stocked.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Great looking Ibanez and I'm a huge Randy Rhoads fan. I'm loving the Jackson. Thanks for posting these pics.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's a pic of the man himself wielding his famous guit.


View attachment 4588


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

110 pages of it here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?790-Official-Show-Your-Gear-Thread!-)
are we starting again?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Here are a couple of exes that I scored off the forum:

Gibson USA Firebird V
View attachment 4589


Fender Eric Johnson Strat w/ gorgeous but annoying anodized pickgaurd
View attachment 4590


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm in!

'80s Burny John Sykes model...



It has a Gibson Dirty Fingers in the bridge and I put a Dimarzio PAF Pro in the neck.

'90s MIJ Epiphone Standard...





It came with a set of Stan Hinesley pickups, splittable bridge via the push/pull tone pot.

'01 Tokai Love Rock





I'm getting this back! It has a set of MotorCity pickups.

'78 Greco



Recent acquisition, It has the original Dimarzio PAFs.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

the arty pic of the Fender Squire Classic Vibe Tele









excuse the crappy cell phone pic - I need to do this moer justice one of these days.
1949 Gibsons lapsteel









the family pic, though there's a strat missing.
she must have been sick on picture day










oh, and she was missing too. has her own wheels, never know where she's off to


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Okay, I'll play along. Cheers Intrepid!

I don't think you guys have seen this.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

2007 Gibson Historic Korina Flying V & Explorer. Sold the V to help fund a Bloomfield LP, last I heard Ms. Berry lives in Scotia Nova.

View attachment 4595



Here's Ms. Hayek again with the '04 USA model that she pushed out the door.

View attachment 4596


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Cool Iceman..Are those the highly sought "Hanso" swords in the back??



zontar said:


>


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's a couple.

My '88 Asat



My Classic 60's Strat


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Old pic. Still have a few of these though.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> Old pic. Still have a few of these though.



Great selection of guitars and amps. I'm envious of the size of your music room.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

^^^I was ogling the guitars too, but jaw dropped at the amps.^^^


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

man, that is such an awe inspiring room!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

But where's the drum kit?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Alex Dann said:


> Cool Iceman..Are those the highly sought "Hanso" swords in the back??


They're display swords I bought in Hawaii when I couldn't find a ukulele that wasn't either basically a toy or real expensive.
It was cheaper to buy them there & bring them home (Checked baggage) than what I would have paid for them at home.
(The best price I saw meant I wouldn't have been able to eat much, but it was beautiful--handmade koa with abalone inlay.
It was tempting.)

I sold the swords a few years ago.
One of my friends offered me a paltry price because, as he said, "They're used"--I told him I never used them.
I sold them to another friend later.

That picture's an old one. The Les Paul and the copy look different.
The old TV/stereo console that was converted into a display/storage unit is long gone.
So are the shot glasses you can kind of see.
But I still have those speakers, and the white cabinet on the left now has an amp on it.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's mine. Not in the picture is a Martin 00-15, a black partcaster, another partcaster I put together a couple of months ago as well as the Ibanez GB10 I'm picking up from faracaster this weekend.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice rack Chito. Beautifull selection.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Heres my very humble collection. Some of you may recognize a few of these. Enjoy !!!


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Chito,



Chito said:


> Here's mine. Not in the picture is a Martin 00-15, a black partcaster, another partcaster I put together a couple of months ago as well as the Ibanez GB10 I'm picking up from faracaster this weekend.


Do you have a picture where we can see the faces a little better?


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

My '06 Eric Johnson Strat.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Chito said:


> Here's mine. Not in the picture is a Martin 00-15, a black partcaster, another partcaster I put together a couple of months ago as well as the Ibanez GB10 I'm picking up from faracaster this weekend.


C'mon, Chito. That pic's like getting Sofia Vergara to model a parka. We wanna see the gee-tars, not the stand!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

marcos said:


> Heres my very humble collection. Some of you may recognize a few of these. Enjoy !!!


Very nice grouping. I'm particularly fond of the greeny on the right. Nice Family.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

-ST- said:


>


Bloody sweet top!!!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Chito said:


> Here's mine. Not in the picture is a Martin 00-15, a black partcaster, another partcaster I put together a couple of months ago as well as the Ibanez GB10 I'm picking up from faracaster this weekend.



Holy crap Chito! There is no way you'll be able to fit the recent Ibanez you bought in a guitar rotation with all of those in the racks. To help you out I'll take the Ibanez from Faracaster and store it for you until you sell some of your guits. Sound fair? I think so too.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Intrepid said:


> Very nice grouping. I'm particularly fond of the greeny on the right. Nice Family.


Thanks Ed. Its for my new grandaughter when she is old enough to play. This is one of the clever tricks i use to buy more guitars by telling my wife they are for our grandchildren. Works so far .lol


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's a few more.

'90s Grover Jackson era Washburn SuperStrat...



Washburn X50...



Ibanez RG350MDX...


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Intrepid,



Intrepid said:


> Bloody sweet top!!!


It's pretty much over the top for sure. It took a few years, but this is now the only Les Paul for me. There wasn't much point in having the others. 

It's really quite light. 











I'd weigh the guitar if I trusted my bathroom scale, but according to that spawn of evil my weight can vary as much as 8 pounds in 24 hours.


----------



## kcarring (Sep 6, 2013)

My 1982 Fender Vintage Series 1962 Re-Issue Fullerton California (Custom Paint Shop Black) with case, bridge cover, tremolo, and booklet / packet. All original except bridge pickup is gone, and replaced with a Evans, as used by Colin James and Jeff Healey. Replacement pickup is available, right now for about $250 on ebay. Open to serious offers.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

kcarring said:


> My 1982 Fender Vintage Series 1962 Re-Issue Fullerton California (Custom Paint Shop Black) with case, bridge cover, tremolo, and booklet / packet. All original except bridge pickup is gone, and replaced with a Evans, as used by Colin James and Jeff Healey. Replacement pickup is available, right now for about $250 on ebay. Open to serious offers.


Dude, wrong place to post this.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

To those who want to see more of the guitars, here's another photo.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Chito,

A chorus line!



Chito said:


> To those who want to see more of the guitars, here's another photo.


Thanks


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't think you guys have seen this one yet.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Chito said:


> To those who want to see more of the guitars, here's another photo.


Very pretty line up. I see you are partial to 335's which are my particular favourites. You must have a very understanding spouse.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

-ST- said:


> Don't think you guys have seen this one yet.


Very cool looking guit. Love the bridge. What is it?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like an Odyssey ,by Attila Balogh.

don't see many of them,very nice


----------



## studio66 (Oct 16, 2009)

My main guitars....2007 R9 VOS and 2011 Wildwood 10 '61....not pictured are a PRS DGT and Martin HD28 that are still in their probationary period


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Bubb!



Bubb said:


> Looks like an Odyssey ,by Attila Balogh.
> 
> don't see many of them,very nice


Good eye.

Here it is from the back.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Intrepid,



Intrepid said:


> Very cool looking guit. Love the bridge. What is it?


Bubb got it right.


Odyssey.

" hand carved (hollow) spruce top. The pickups and tailpiece were mounted onto the through-the-body neck and the bridge was an ebony archtop style bridge. The arrangement stopped any movement of the pickups and therefore eliminated feedback problems at high volumes, and the floating spruce top and bridge produced an archtop type sound." - Ken Lindemere (co-founcer of Odyssey Guitars)


Here's a screen shot from their printed catalog.

Source: http://www.odysseyguitars.ca/odyssey-archives.php


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's another of piece of Attilla's handiwork.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

-ST- said:


> Here's another of piece of Attilla's handiwork.


Wow !!! What a beautifull chunk of wood.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

studio66 said:


> My main guitars....2007 R9 VOS and 2011 Wildwood 10 '61....not pictured are a PRS DGT and Martin HD28 that are still in their probationary period


Nice, those Wildwood 10 Strats are killer! Pretty sure y'all have seen this before, but since we're on the topic, here's a WW10 '59 Relic (one of the last Brazzy's to enter Canada) that became my #1 Strat after blowing away a Daphne Blue '60 Relic that was my tonal benchmark for several years. I like the fact that the relicing's not over the top on that line.

View attachment 4640

View attachment 4641

View attachment 4642


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't have any pics of the Daphne Blue '60 on file, but here are some other Strats that the Inca Silver WW10 pushed out the door.


'56 Relic that was my first CS guitar. I like the look of the fingerboard on this one.

View attachment 4643

View attachment 4644

View attachment 4645



'68 Heavy Relic with ash body & Abby pups. The bridge was waaaay too bright for me, moved it along pretty quickly.

View attachment 4646

View attachment 4647

View attachment 4648

View attachment 4649



'97 Am Std from davetcan that had a perfect neck (love the grain) & was much better than a guitar with a swimming pool route should be. In fact, it pushed an Andy out the door.

View attachment 4655

View attachment 4656

View attachment 4657


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Despite several attempts, I've never been able to bond with a 335, but here's one for the semi-hollow fans. It's a near mint, 100% original '81 ES-335TD with factory coil tap & waffle back tuners. IIRC this was one of the last guitars to come out of Kalamazoo. I sold it to Mike Caputo of The Reason. 

View attachment 4658

View attachment 4659

View attachment 4660

View attachment 4661

View attachment 4662


----------



## 1959burst (May 23, 2010)

not all but a few


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> Despite several attempts, I've never been able to bond with a 335, but here's one for the semi-hollow fans. It's a near mint, 100% original '81 ES-335TD with factory coil tap & waffle back tuners. IIRC this was one of the last guitars to come out of Kalamazoo. I sold it to Mike Caputo of The Reason.
> 
> View attachment 4658
> 
> ...



That is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi 1059burst,

When are viewing hours?


1959burst said:


> not all but a few


----------



## Keefer (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't have too many to show off. Nothing High End anyway. 









The Jay Turser was originally Metallic Blue that was pretty beaten up when I bought it, so I stripped it to bare wood, added a Honey Pine stain and clear coated it. 
The Tele is a body I built at work, and installed a freebee Squire neck. Basswood body with only clear coat. Both guitars are loaded with GFS 'Lil Killers. 
The LTD is an M-200SR with Duncan Invaders installed in the bridge. 

I ran out of packs of strings after re-wiring . 










A 6 and 12 string from Epiphone. The Ibanez Bass was custom wrapped with my Tartan Clan. 

I have some more Partscasters on the go at the moment.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Roryfan,

Very nice guitars!

What's a swimming pool route?



Roryfan said:


> ...
> 
> 
> '97 Am Std from davetcan that had a perfect neck (love the grain) & was much better than a guitar with a *swimming pool route *should be. In fact, it pushed an Andy out the door.
> ...


----------



## Keefer (Feb 15, 2011)

Here ya go.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm digging the skulls and the tartan. Very cool look on both.


Keefer said:


> I don't have too many to show off. Nothing High End anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree with Intrepid, I'm really digging the bass!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

-ST- said:


> Hi 1059burst,
> 
> When are viewing hours?


The Fiesta red gets my vote !!!


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks Keefer,



Keefer said:


> Here ya go.


I was afraid that "swimming pool route" was something that was in plain sight that I should have been able to see: Perhaps like this 

Swiming Pool Route

View attachment 4678


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Keefer,

Did it come with a sporran?



Keefer said:


> The Ibanez Bass was custom wrapped with my Tartan Clan.



View attachment 4679


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

here's a great pic a friend of mine took:

View attachment 4685


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi bolero,



bolero said:


> here's a great pic a friend of mine took:
> 
> View attachment 4685


That _*is*_ a great picture. Album art.

What is the guitar please?


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi hjr2,



hjr2 said:


> My '06 Eric Johnson Strat.


Nice pix. Really enjoyed the photography.


----------



## studio66 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey Roryfan...killer '59 WW10!!
I had 2 '59 WW10.One was Alder/Braz and the second was Ash/Braz.I was on a trip to Regina so I rented a car and drove to Wildwoods shop and hand picked the Ash/Braz one  Cool shop...very cool...ended up selling both for stupid reasons and then grabbed this '61 when my brain returned and the '59s were all but gone.




Roryfan said:


> Nice, those Wildwood 10 Strats are killer! Pretty sure y'all have seen this before, but since we're on the topic, here's a WW10 '59 Relic (one of the last Brazzy's to enter Canada) that became my #1 Strat after blowing away a Daphne Blue '60 Relic that was my tonal benchmark for several years. I like the fact that the relicing's not over the top on that line.
> 
> View attachment 4640
> 
> ...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Bolero's reminded me of this one taken by a friend a couple of years ago. Axis SS.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome pic and a stunnung guitar.



bolero said:


> here's a great pic a friend of mine took:
> 
> View attachment 4685


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

studio66 said:


> Hey Roryfan...killer '59 WW10!!
> I had 2 '59 WW10.One was Alder/Braz and the second was Ash/Braz.I was on a trip to Regina so I rented a car and drove to Wildwoods shop and hand picked the Ash/Braz one  Cool shop...very cool...ended up selling both for stupid reasons and then grabbed this '61 when my brain returned and the '59s were all but gone.


I can only imagine the toys they have there. I was able to buy mine used from a local dealer so I didn't have to deal with the border. 

Did you like the ash or the alder better? My fave Tele is ash/RW but I didn't bond w/ a 68 Heavy Relic Strat that had the same woods.


----------



## studio66 (Oct 16, 2009)

Roryfan said:


> I can only imagine the toys they have there. I was able to buy mine used from a local dealer so I didn't have to deal with the border.
> 
> Did you like the ash or the alder better? My fave Tele is ash/RW but I didn't bond w/ a 68 Heavy Relic Strat that had the same woods.


The Alder was the fav...it was NOS with a PRS PS style flame neck...it went back and forth between myself and forum friend here cale0906 a few times before I sold it (I think we both regret it still 
The Ash was a heavy relic and cut like a scalpel  Sounded killer in the shop but back at home beside the Alder it came up a little short and a touch too much sizzle.

The '61 is not Braz but be damned if it isn't the best sounding (to my ears) when I drop into tracks I recorded with the other 2.The '61 is a '59 Large C where the other 2 were both Mid 60's C's....go figure...each had a great and slightly unique personality onto itself.

Great stuff either way and I have dealt with the same guy every time (6 deals so far) and when I was there he toured me around and let me play Duane Allmans '59 335 and Johhny Winters original 60's Firebird.The owner Steve Mesple is quite a collector.Cool experience all the way around.Troy is my guy there if you ever need info from them...tell 'em Chris the Crazy Canadian sent ya....crazy I guess as I drove 15 hours straight each way to get the Alder one when I supposed be visiting with the step daughter in Regina


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's my Legacy


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

...and my FlatFive


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

my '08 G&L Legacy w/ custom wound Leddin pickups and a Strat-o-blaster


----------



## Keefer (Feb 15, 2011)

-ST- said:


> Hi Keefer,
> 
> Did it come with a sporran?
> 
> ...


No, but I do :wave:









Thanks for the compliments on the Bass. It's a Tribute Bass for my Father after he passed away New Years Eve. I plan on putting a stencil of our Family crest on the front and then adding 4 more clear coats.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm definitely digging the legacy. Great colour on that top.


Bubb said:


> Here's my Legacy


----------



## 1959burst (May 23, 2010)

long drive from bc bro lol


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Keefer,



Keefer said:


> No, but I do :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent picture too - 'cept we've gotta do something about that strap.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

The image of that guy running at you on the battlefield, wielding his mighty axe would strike bloody fear into the heart of any warrior!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

bluzfish said:


> The image of that guy running at you on the battlefield, wielding his mighty axe would strike bloody fear into the heart of any warrior!


 I agree. I don't think I would be yelling "girlyman" at that guy!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I love the green Legacy!!


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

My current stable:

View attachment 4700


And a closer shot of yesterday's addition:

View attachment 4701


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

That's gorgeous!










I would have just 'liked' your post but for some reason I can't do that right now.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Very nice grouping. I especially like the Tele style and the thinline.


allanr said:


> My current stable:
> 
> View attachment 4700
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, it was not originally meant to be a pic of my guitars, but of how the wall looked, same thing I guess.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Bubb said:


> Here's my Legacy


Great color on the G+L.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I am assuming that this is for electric only so I will just put in a couple of Gibson's, a Godin and a Fender they range in age from the 1950's through 2011

View attachment 4705

View attachment 4706

View attachment 4707

View attachment 4708


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Instead of opening up a NGD, I`ll just post it here. Just got this from faracaster  Thanks Pete!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

That is simply sick. I think I hate you (did I say that out loud?) Just a beauty. Play the heck out of it and congratulations.


Chito said:


> Instead of opening up a NGD, I`ll just post it here. Just got this from faracaster  Thanks Pete!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

fredyfreeloader said:


> I am assuming that this is for electric only so I will just put in a couple of Gibson's, a Godin and a Fender they range in age from the 1950's through 2011
> 
> View attachment 4705
> 
> ...


Very nice grouping Freddy. I'm partial to the Gibbys but they all look good.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> Instead of opening up a NGD, I`ll just post it here. Just got this from faracaster  Thanks Pete!


WOW !! ....Can we are expect some jazz soundclips soon?

Congrats...What a beautiful guitar !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi fredyfreeloader,



fredyfreeloader said:


> I am assuming that this is for electric only so I will just put in a couple of Gibson's, a Godin and a Fender they range in age from the 1950's through 2011
> 
> View attachment 4705


Of this four - this one is the one for me.

Beauty.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Chito,

Congratulations.



Chito said:


> Instead of opening up a NGD, I`ll just post it here. Just got this from faracaster  Thanks Pete!


Your's looks to be in better shape than mine.

Enjoy Enjoy Enjoy!


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Bubb,

Great looking guitar. Really nice picture.



Bubb said:


> Here's my Legacy


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Here's my 12 String (S&P)


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh ! Oh ! can we do acoustics here too?

This one's got a pickup in it.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I really love that pic. The guitar is pretty fine as well.


Bubb said:


>


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Bubb,



Bubb said:


>


The wicker (?) chair reminded me of

View attachment 4715


Making your picture a cornucopia of cool.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Sometimes a Les Paul into a cranked Marshall stack is all you need.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

My G&Ls...

'90s ASAT Special...



'01 Comanche...


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

The electric side of my gear family.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

My old guitar! Does it still have the Stan Hinesley pickups in it? 



sulphur said:


> I'm in!
> 
> '90s MIJ Epiphone Standard...
> 
> ...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Strung Out, of course those pickups are still in it!
I love the clarity of them, they'll always stay in that guitar.

Nice collection you have there!


----------



## Keefer (Feb 15, 2011)

I thought I would shoot this last one in from the early 80's For the life of me, I can't remember the brand. I'm pretty sure it was a Profile from Sears. And before you ask/say it, no, I was not stoned!


----------



## studio66 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well now...that pretty much represents the history of rock n' roll (my version anyway) all on one couch....nice!!



Strung_Out said:


> The electric side of my gear family.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Great to hear they're still in there and as great sounding as I remember! 

I really do miss that guitar at times, perhaps the only I regret letting go of. I stumbled across this photo of it just after I got the Hinesley's installed a few years ago. 












sulphur said:


> Hey Strung Out, of course those pickups are still in it!
> I love the clarity of them, they'll always stay in that guitar.
> 
> Nice collection you have there!


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks, Studio!

It's my version of the history of rock and roll as well. I think at this point the only two I feel like I'm missing still are a 335 and a gretsch. Hopefully I'll be able to add both one of these days.



studio66 said:


> Well now...that pretty much represents the history of rock n' roll (my version anyway) all on one couch....nice!!


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

-- Please click the picture for the whole story --


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh my, I just love the look of a plaintop even though there is nothing plain about this beauty. Great looking guit.


Strung_Out said:


> Great to hear they're still in there and as great sounding as I remember!
> 
> I really do miss that guitar at times, perhaps the only I regret letting go of. I stumbled across this photo of it just after I got the Hinesley's installed a few years ago.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Just for you Intrepid....born in 55


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Mr. Swervin, that jr. should be in the dictionary, next to the word COOL.


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

Here are mine


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Canadian Charlie said:


> Here are mine


Unfortunately facebook tells me I am unable to view the pictures, no reason was given, well aside from my being old, mean, fat and ugly they had no valid reason. It appears the security on my iMac may be a little to tight.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Ditto on everything except the Mac, I'm on a pc.



fredyfreeloader said:


> Unfortunately facebook tells me I am unable to view the pictures, no reason was given, well aside from my being old, mean, fat and ugly they had no valid reason. It appears the security on my iMac may be a little to tight.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Canadian Charlie said:


> Here are mine


Air Guitars?


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

Here's my 2008 LP Standard, 2012 SG Standard & AVRI 52' Hotrod Tele
View attachment 4743


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> Air Guitars?


I am a real whiz at air guitar in fact my tenants are always yelling and screaming when ever I go out on the deck and play, at first I was flattered by all their attention then I realized they were yelling at me to stop dancing around and waving my arms like an idiot and go inside and put some clothing on. I guess they don't appreciate good nude air guitar


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

fredyfreeloader said:


> I am a real whiz at air guitar in fact my tenants are always yelling and screaming when ever I go out on the deck and play, at first I was flattered by all their attention thenI realized they were yelling at me to stop dancing around and waving my arms like an idiot and got inside and put some clothing on. *I guess they don't appreciate good nude air guitar*


Very few people do...


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

fredyfreeloader said:


> I am a real whiz at air guitar in fact my tenants are always yelling and screaming when ever I go out on the deck and play, at first I was flattered by all their attention thenI realized they were yelling at me to stop dancing around and waving my arms like an idiot and got inside and put some clothing on. I guess they don't appreciate good nude air guitar


on a Saturday night when there is nothing on TV but stupid, idiotic reality shows...I might go for some of your style of entertainment..
after all, how bad can it be.....book me for a front row lawn chair seat and pass the beer.

G.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

fredyfreeloader said:


> I am a real whiz at air guitar in fact my tenants are always yelling and screaming when ever I go out on the deck and play, at first I was flattered by all their attention thenI realized they were yelling at me to stop dancing around and waving my arms like an idiot and got inside and put some clothing on. I guess they don't appreciate good nude air guitar



hahahha...!!


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Now that is one hell of a fantastic group of guitars Beechbum. Damn I'm jealous. Now have to I'll go and mumble in my beer.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi BeachBum,

Gorgeous all - but for these two, I had to remind myself to breathe as they scrolled into view.



BEACHBUM said:


>


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

My stable so far









picked up an Epi 56 RI GT today, hope to have pics tomorrow.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well they're not all mine...


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

1976 Strat, '91 Gibson SG Custom '67 Reissue, 2001 '58 Gibson Les Paul Historic, Monty '58 Flying V, '63 Gibson ES355


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> Old pic. Still have a few of these though.


Just showed this to the wife to let her see what she is missing.Fantastic amp collection also.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

nonreverb said:


> View attachment 5338
> 
> 1976 Strat, '91 Gibson SG Custom '67 Reissue, 2001 '58 Gibson Les Paul Historic, Monty '58 Flying V, '63 Gibson ES355



Great looking group.


----------



## axeblade (Sep 23, 2008)

Gibson '67 V Reissue
Ibanez Gio Rebuild
Gibson '08 LP Standard
Epiphone LP Studio
Squier Affinity Tele
Warmoth Custom Strat
Godin 5th Ave Acoustic
Godin Uptown GT


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's a shot of my #1 from a recent gig...


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Really nice shot! It really conveys getting down with the music. I love the blurred background and headstock.


Clean Channel said:


> Here's a shot of my #1 from a recent gig...


- - - Updated - - -

Very cool collection. I've been itching for a Godin Uptown for awhile.


axeblade said:


> Gibson '67 V Reissue
> Ibanez Gio Rebuild
> Gibson '08 LP Standard
> Epiphone LP Studio
> ...


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

There is a lot of beautiful specimens here!


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

The guys that I hang out with:


----------



## skimhit (Feb 21, 2009)

The current stable.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

There are some really nice guitars in this thread. I have a couple of friends who are photographers, they are presently touring Canada doing photo shoots if some of you wouldn't mind sending your address to me by PN I'll have them stop by and take a few of your guitars. Being professionals I'm sure they would make the process quite simple and pleasant.


----------

